# 400whp vrt daily driver



## LivinTheDubLife (Sep 21, 2009)

Hows it goin everyone i was actually looking for a little input on people who have vr6 turbos and how reliable they have been for them. specifically people that have about 400whp because that is about my goal for my car. i will be replacing rods, pistons, valves, gaskets, to freshen up my motor because i pushin upwards near 130k i guess im looking for the dos and donts really any info is much appreciated


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (LivinTheDubLife)*

Mine is around 400whp, STOCK motor with 173k on it, boosting 20psi daily. No problems


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (G60T)*

489 @ 23psi.
Rebuilt motor, ARP hardware, headspacer. No issues.
Can drive it all day long.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (VRpoweredA2)*

400+ here. Daily driven at 20#.
Mike


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (FaelinGL)*

yea you definatly dont need rods or pistons. Check the compression and have the block honed and rering it, have a standard valve job done on the heads, put some arp head and rod bolts and you should be good to go! there is plenty of people daily driving with just a head spacer and arp head studs on a stock motor. It when you are trying to make close to 600 hp that you need to do some motor work. you might want to consider doing some trans work, limited slip diff and a heavier clutch


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (schimt)*

Those w/ ~400whp/400wtq could you also comment on trans issues if any that you have run into.
Also, what clutch setup are you running?
I've been running 12psi 320whp/tq for a year now and it's been dead reliable. I've driven it home from the dragstrip every time for 3yrs. I don't want to lose that.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (slc92)*

i was running a clutchmaster 6puck with a lighthend flywheel in my o2a with 440whp and didnt have any problems with that. i never had the clutch slip on me once and didnt break anything in trans. if that helps at all


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

577whp and it can be daily driven. AC, ABS, passes emissions, etc. Forged rods and pistons, C2 630cc tune and ProMAF. It can be done


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_577whp and it can be daily driven. AC, ABS, passes emissions, etc. Forged rods and pistons, C2 630cc tune and ProMAF. It can be done

What is your clutch/trans setup?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (slc92)*

Ya beat me to it I was curious to he mentioned everything else that didn't matter


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
What is your clutch/trans setup?


Quaife LSD and Clutchnet red PP and 6 puck sprung hub disc


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Quaife LSD and Clutchnet red PP and 6 puck sprung hub disc


Stock trans?
How do you like the 6 puck?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Stock trans?
How do you like the 6 puck?


Yes sir, forgot to add that it has Red Line MT90 in it








The 6 puck is very streetable, it doesn't feel overclutched at all and I can slip it when I need to and not have the whole car lurch forward like with previous setups. The flywheel is also stock except for the fact that I had it resurfaced


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

Damn. How are you keeping the trans together at 490wtq when so many sheer teeth at ~400wtq?
This is an O2A?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Damn. How are you keeping the trans together at 490wtq when so many sheer teeth at ~400wtq?
This is an O2A?

Stock O2A. I don't use sticky tires or launch the car. The turbo is a 1.06 AR GT35R so the boost builds smoother than it would with a smaller turbo.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (LivinTheDubLife)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3659927


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Stock O2A. I don't use sticky tires or launch the car. The turbo is a 1.06 AR GT35R so the boost builds smoother than it would with a smaller turbo. 

Any issues with 5th gear? Or is anyone with a VRT running a upgraded taller 5th with no issues?


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04RSR32)*

498whp daily driven for a year and only pulled off the road to become a full race car... GT35r at 22psi, head spacer, ARP hardware, custom cams, valve springs, lifters, clutchnet stage 5 unsprung 6 puck, peloquin LSD, cryoed gears, TDI 5th gear..... rocked as a daily.


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub Doctor)*

I have been running my PT62 for some time now - as high as 25PSI so far. I went with a Southbend Stage IV and Peloquin and haven't had any problems - pedal is heavier but still drivable everyday. When I was running the stock clutch it would slip during hard acceleration - this may have been due to my heavier platform (MK4 vs. MK3 or MK2). It slipped a lot when passengers were in the car.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (IHookItUuup)*

Forgot to add that im running an Autotech sequential 6 speed tranny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_yea you definatly dont need rods or pistons. 

You can state that as fact can you?
I've seen a few motors break a ring land on one or more standard pistons @ <= 18psi.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
You can state that as fact can you?
I've seen a few motors break a ring land on one or more standard pistons @ <= 18psi. 

i broke mine on forged pistons, the pistons can handle it if the car is tuned right. I was running a little lean and got a bad batch of gas and had some detonation. lower compression and water/meth should supress any detonation this time around


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
I've seen a few motors break a ring land on one or more standard pistons @ <= 18psi. 


These failures were caused by poor set-up and/or poor tuning.
possibly compression too high
possibly ignition too aggressive
'Stock' motors have made 400ftlb + to the wheels for YEARS. 
So long the owners get bored and rebuild for 600...








-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
'Stock' motors have made 400ftlb + to the wheels for YEARS. 
So long the owners get bored and rebuild for 600...








-Jeffrey Atwood


If some is good, more is better


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 400whp vrt daily driver (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
You can state that as fact can you?
I've seen a few motors break a ring land on one or more standard pistons @ <= 18psi. 

I can state it as a fact. Ringlands breaking = poor tuning.


----------

